# freenet mit Alice Modem?



## russe111 (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe freenet und möchte ein Alice-Modem benutzen.
(weil das freenet modem einen DHCP hat)
Also wie krieg ich das hin?


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Freenet? Ohhhhh nein,Katastrophe,

die versprechen hohe Geschwindigkeiten und halten es nicht ein,und viel zu teuer!

Mein Tipp: Geh zu Kabel BW mit den hat man kein Problem,ich hab selber eine 10.000kb\s
Verbindung,die halten ihr Versprechen und angenehme Preise auch,ich Zahl monatlich 30 €
nicht mehr und nicht weniger!;-)

Die Kündigen dir sogar den freenet Vertarg ohne Fragen,kein lästiges Papiergram!

PS:Ich glaube das ist sogar gegen die Vertrags Bedienungen,ein fremdes Modem selber dranzuzapfen?


----------



## russe111 (29. Februar 2008)

Im vertarg steht nichts von Anderem Modem oder so.
Ich kriege 12.000 kbt's durch meine leitung und das ist gut so.
Ich will nur ein Alice modem nutzen.
Weil man mit DHCP keine eigene IP für jeden PC bekommet.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Na gut, du brauchst dann einen Router,das Modem gibt nur einem PC ne IP,

Du Verbindest das Modem mit dem Router und mit dem Router kannst du dann mehrere PCs
anstöpseln und die IP kann muss aber nicht Automatisch zugewiesen werden.;-)

PS: du ladest niemals mit 12.000kb\s das wird nur versprochen,der lädt höchstens mit 2000-4000kb\s nicht mehr.

siehe hier
http://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/index.html?vpid=63003


----------



## russe111 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube da sin dem Modem bereits ein Router drinn ist.
Weil der 4 ausgänge hat.

(Ich will nur wissen ob das funktioniert.)

Und wie man die Zugrisdaten eingeben muss.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das das geht!

Und sowieso es geht einfacher


----------



## russe111 (29. Februar 2008)

und wie gehts einfacher?


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Einfach zu Kabel BW wechseln,

siehe dir denn LINK mal an:

http://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/index.html?vpid=63003

Volle Geschwindigkeit,Unbegrenzt Downloaden soviel und solange du wilst für nur einen Preis im Monat.

Alle andere Anbieter kannst du in Müll werfen,die Betrügen nur,die wollen einfach nur Profit rausholen,aber Kabel BW ist den voraus:suspekt:

Der unterschied zwischen Kabel BW und den anderen ist auserdem noch der anschluß,bei Kabel BW geht das über TV anschluß ganzklar der ist schneller,die anderen machen das über den normalen Telefon anschluß und die kommt hauptsächlich von der Telekom!

Wechseln fertig aus!

Da wird nicht viel rumgefackelt!


----------



## russe111 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich will aber nicht wechseln.
Ich will bei freenet bleiben.
Und ein "Normales" modem verwenden.


----------



## Flex (29. Februar 2008)

HORNSWOGGLE hat gesagt.:


> Einfach zu Kabel BW wechseln,
> 
> siehe dir denn LINK mal an:
> 
> ...



Und wenn man nicht in BW wohnt, hat man Pech gehabt, oder wie siehst du das?
BW wird niemals der Mittelpunkt der Welt sein, ganz egal wie sehr ihr versucht es so darzustellen


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Das ist nicht nur BW sondern schon Kabel Deutschland,stellt sich halt die Frage ob es in deiner Gegent schon Verfügbar ist?

Das kannst du auf deren seite abchecken kostenlos


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Gut nur ein Tipp von mir,aber was freenet betrifft ,ein Kumpel von mir hatte es auch und nichts als Ärger,die haben den Vertrag einfach nicht gekündigt und weiterhin Kohle kassiert!


----------

